# Broadband cuts out when phone answers.



## FIRE (5 Jun 2009)

Got broadband last week from eircom .I was sent 2 filters for the phones so i put one on the main phone and thee other on too the base of the hand held phone.All is well until the phone is being used then the eircom broadband home page appears saying ( Wan connection failed ) and PPPoe failed. Is there anybody out there could tell me how too solve my problem. THANKS


----------



## oopsbuddy (6 Jun 2009)

I would also like to know how to prevent this! Have eircom broadband, and it ALWAYS disconnects when the phone rings - hair getting pulled out frequently! Absolutely no pointat all in trying to ring eircom to ask for remedy!


----------



## jhegarty (6 Jun 2009)

Do you have a filter on the router ?


----------



## FIRE (7 Jun 2009)

Yes i have a double fliter on the router.Could i have got a faulty filter ?Would ringing EIRCOM HELP?


----------



## jhegarty (7 Jun 2009)

What exactly is plugged into what ?


----------



## paddyc (8 Jun 2009)

I have heard of this problem before, you need to put a filter into every phone socket on the line with the splitter filter on the main socket. This should sort the problem.


Normally they ship something like 1 main splitter filter and 2 single filters.


----------



## runner (8 Jun 2009)

I had this exact problem a while back, and resolved itself when I put filters on all phone connections.


----------



## FIRE (9 Jun 2009)

jhegarty said:


> What exactly is plugged into what ?


I Have 3 filters.I have a filter on the main phone.I then have a filter on too the base of the hand phone and i have a double filter for the router and the phone line up stairs.When the phone rang this evening the letters PPPoE and fail afer it. The only other place i can put one i think would be the caller ID. Would love to get too the bottom of ths problem.


----------



## runner (9 Jun 2009)

In the first instance try and establish which of the extensions is causing the problem.
Ie ring land line from mobile and answer with each extension in turn, and see if any or all cause it to drop out. 
Also run a broadband line quality test as well.


----------



## jhegarty (9 Jun 2009)

FIRE said:


> I Have 3 filters.I have a filter on the main phone.I then have a filter on too the base of the hand phone and i have a double filter for the router and the phone line up stairs.When the phone rang this evening the letters PPPoE and fail afer it. The only other place i can put one i think would be the caller ID. Would love to get too the bottom of ths problem.


 

The caller ID should be filtered. Try unplugging it for a test.

Any chance there is anything else on the line like a sky box ?


----------



## FIRE (14 Jun 2009)

jhegarty said:


> The caller ID should be filtered. Try unplugging it for a test.
> 
> Any chance there is anything else on the line like a sky box ?


Yes put a filter on the caller ID and that seems too have done the trick. Thanks for all the help everbody.


----------



## lff12 (27 Jul 2009)

The callerID is probably your problem, also check for fax machines etc.


----------

